# Getting nervous about my first goats, feeding help please



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, I've read and read and now that I'm possibly so close to actually bringing home my babies I'm feeling completely uneducated. I don't want to mess up and hurt them so:

What feed do I need to have here when they come home. They will be about 8 weeks old, a wether and a doeling.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Um it all depends, when I first started out I was feeding Purina Goat Chow. Now I might be mixing my own grain.

It all depends on what your goats are going to be doing.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

The wether is for company for the doeling and for our family pet. The doeling is to breed in the future.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

For right now, sounds like you'd be good with dry COB. Just because they're growing and neither of them are milking or growing babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

COB is Corn Oats Barley


I feed a sweet feed to all my animals.

at their age they won't be needing much more then a handful of grain at a time. Wethers don't realy need grain as they get older. I feed my wether a small amount of grain to keep him happy while the girls are eating. He usualy finishes it before I get them all fed! But at least he doesn't feel left out. 

I also want to say WELCOME to TGS, glad you joined us :wave: 

You are doing a great thing by researching before hand. There is nothing like experience but knowing ahead of time certain things really does make their upkeep so much easier.

welcome to the nutty world of goats :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

First you need to know what they are eating now- they need to be eating solid food which by this age they should. Then ask the current owner for some of what they get to transition them to whateve you want them to have. Minimizing change allows them to adjust better to their new life.
I would start with just hay - a good quality mixed or grass hay. Let them have as much as they want. Hay is usually the best thing for them giving them occupation (chew time) and is esiest on the Stomach.
Be prepared to worm as neccessary. The stress of moving and a new life might allow the worms to get out of hand- doesn't always happen but be ready if it does.
Good luck- it's going to be hard to avoid goat addictions.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I would have the seller provide you with some of what they are getting, enough for a few days. Their advice would probably be the best. 
Some goats require daily grain ration to maintain body condition, and others need no grain at all. and this changes with season and maturity. I would definetly go with what the seller tells you for feeding until you get a bit of a feel for it. Everyone here is going to tell you what works for them, but we cannot see your goats to help. 
Welcome to goatie lovin!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll agree with getting the feed from the breeder and maybe a flake or 2 of hay, just to transition them to what may be readily available to you.


----------

